# OBS & Webrtc



## vociti (Dec 22, 2016)

Are there any plans or are you currently working on any built-in webrtc / rtp compatibility for OBS?


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't think anyone is working on adding any non-RTMP output, other than what FFmpeg already supports via the FFmpeg output plugin.


----------



## vociti (Dec 22, 2016)

@dodgepong are you referring to using ffmpeg with OBS? http://www.screencast.com/t/Q4g3PlRgHEAq

Or are you referring to another plugin?


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes, I'm referring to using FFmpeg as a custom output.


----------



## vociti (Dec 22, 2016)

@dodgepong does the custom output only work for recording or does it also apply to streaming? Thanks so much for the information.


----------

